# Pits & Spits - Who has one, Do you love it?



## Jdub8881 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looking to get the Pits & Spits Maverick 1250. It looks awesome in person and I love the construction. I can't find allot of reviews on them but the few I have found seem to be really good. 

If you have one I would love to hear the feedback.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

Reach out to 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 he has one


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 21, 2021)

See my comments under Pitts and Spitts of this section (Page 1).  I have a Pitts and Spitts Maverick 2000


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a Pitts and Spitts Maverick 2000. The PID controller is spot on. It takes a while for this big pit to heat up, but it holds the heat very well. When I check ambient temperature against set temperature, I am usually spot on, but no more than 1 or 2 degrees difference. If you live in a cold-weather climate you may need the insulated jacket they sell, or a welders blanket (I needed it here in NJ to reach the higher temperatures). Everything said about the build is true - it's built like a tank. When I ordered in August 2020, I was told it would take about 4-6 weeks to receive it. That certainly was not the case and I took delivery on December 15th, but it was well worth the wait.

My cooker has 3 racks. I found that the bottom rack (the largest) also fits in the middle rack position, and the middle rack fits in the top rack position with no interference with the roll top door. So I am purchasing their new Bottom rack Modular Grating System and increasing my cooking capacity from 2000 to 2337. I also have the trap door drip pan for searing, larger caster wheels and the WIFI that works very well.

I also have a Traeger Timberline 1300 which has served me well for the past few years. But when comparing the builds between the two - well, there is no comparison and the Traeger feels like a lightweight. The Traeger has now been relegated to Tailgate Duty and large backyard BBQ's.  

I find I am using my Maverick 2000 3 or 4 times a week now, and since taking delivery I have cooked Pork Butts, Pork Loin, Steaks, Boneless Prime Rib Roasts, chicken, Lobster Tails and of course, Baby Back and St Louis Style Pork Spare Ribs, and Beef Short Ribs, and everything has had a nice smoke to it. While most pellet cookers provide good smoke up to 225 degrees, I am finding I am getting good smoke flavor to just about 275-300 degrees on the Pitts and Spitts Pellet cooker. I am very happy with My Maverick 2000 and I highly recommend a Pitts and Spitts Maverick Pellet Cookers to anyone interested.


----------



## Neurad1 (May 22, 2021)

RoadRunner18 said:


> I have a Pitts and Spitts Maverick 2000. The PID controller is spot on. It takes a while for this big pit to heat up, but it holds the heat very well. When I check ambient temperature against set temperature, I am usually spot on, but no more than 1 or 2 degrees difference. If you live in a cold-weather climate you may need the insulated jacket they sell, or a welders blanket (I needed it here in NJ to reach the higher temperatures). Everything said about the build is true - it's built like a tank. When I ordered in August 2020, I was told it would take about 4-6 weeks to receive it. That certainly was not the case and I took delivery on December 15th, but it was well worth the wait.
> 
> My cooker has 3 racks. I found that the bottom rack (the largest) also fits in the middle rack position, and the middle rack fits in the top rack position with no interference with the roll top door. So I am purchasing their new Bottom rack Modular Grating System and increasing my cooking capacity from 2000 to 2337. I also have the trap door drip pan for searing, larger caster wheels and the WIFI that works very well.
> 
> ...


What pellets do you use? I have an 850 and have been disappointed in the relatively mild smoke flavor that I get.


----------



## RoadRunner18 (May 22, 2021)

Neurad1 said:


> What pellets do you use? I have an 850 and have been disappointed in the relatively mild smoke flavor that I get.



I use Lumber Jack pellets almost exclusively.  At what temperatures do you normally cook at?  I have found if I keep the temps at 250 or below I get a good smoke flavor.  Most of my cooking on the P&S is low and slow, 200 to 225.  I would think your 850 should be getting good smoke  because of the size of your cooking chamber.  I would give the folks at Pitts and Spitts a call and run it by them.  I'm thinking they could give you some diagnostics to see if there is something off with your Roanoke Controller


----------



## Neurad1 (May 23, 2021)

RoadRunner18 said:


> I use Lumber Jack pellets almost exclusively.  At what temperatures do you normally cook at?  I have found if I keep the temps at 250 or below I get a good smoke flavor.  Most of my cooking on the P&S is low and slow, 200 to 225.  I would think your 850 should be getting good smoke  because of the size of your cooking chamber.  I would give the folks at Pitts and Spitts a call and run it by them.  I'm thinking they could give you some diagnostics to see if there is something off with your Roanoke Controller


I use Lumberjack, too. I have been using their 100% mesquite lately with better results. I wouldn't ordinarily use mesquite for everything, but it seems to provide the best smoke flavor of any of their products. I do cook in that low range of temps....I don't think that temps are the issue.


----------



## RoadRunner18 (May 23, 2021)

Neurad1 said:


> I use Lumberjack, too. I have been using their 100% mesquite lately with better results. I wouldn't ordinarily use mesquite for everything, but it seems to provide the best smoke flavor of any of their products. I do cook in that low range of temps....I don't think that temps are the issue.



I am assuming you bought your cooker new.  Have you changed any of the settings on the PID?   The only settings I have changed are in C-11 from 30 to 60 to increase the warm up time during cold weather starts, and C-10 from 30 to 50 which increases the auger percentage speed during cold weather starts.  Both of these changes are designed to help avoid the ER-2 Failure to Start Error Code.  Now that the warmer weather has set in I changed both back to their default setting (30). 

I certainly recommend you contact Pitts and Spitts to see if they can assist you in getting a better smoke flavor.  You could have a faulty PID controller, or, a PID that is not set correctly.  If you decide to do that please post your findings so we can all learn more about out cookers.

PS:  I find I get the most smoke from the Lumberjack 100% Hickory Pellets


----------



## Neurad1 (May 23, 2021)

RoadRunner18 said:


> I am assuming you bought your cooker new.  Have you changed any of the settings on the PID?   The only settings I have changed are in C-11 from 30 to 60 to increase the warm up time during cold weather starts, and C-10 from 30 to 50 which increases the auger percentage speed during cold weather starts.  Both of these changes are designed to help avoid the ER-2 Failure to Start Error Code.  Now that the warmer weather has set in I changed both back to their default setting (30).
> 
> I certainly recommend you contact Pitts and Spitts to see if they can assist you in getting a better smoke flavor.  You could have a faulty PID controller, or, a PID that is not set correctly.  If you decide to do that please post your findings so we can all learn more about out cookers.
> 
> PS:  I find I get the most smoke from the Lumberjack 100% Hickory Pellets


Thanks. I have some LJ hickory pellets.


----------



## GA Tom (May 23, 2021)

Here is a lengthy review of the  1250 from Amazing Ribs site. lots of info


----------



## RoadRunner18 (May 23, 2021)

Thanks GA Tom, I did see this when it was first posted - Good Info!  This report helped me make a decision to purchase the  Maverick 2000


----------

